

You have your desktop and your laptop; now get your webtop - ssubo
http://www.venturesandbox.com/2010/04/you-have-your-desktop-and-your-laptop.html

======
cpr
I think there's really something to this, at least judging by my own
experience with the iPad, and I'm not generally an early adopter.

There are really three levels of computing: desktop/laptop (full work/play),
pad/slate (light work/play, for which we didn't have a plausible candidate
until recently), and phone (work/play only in a pinch).

I'd call the pad/slate a couchtop, though, not a webtop.

